# London to Nelson by bike



## martint235 (10 Jun 2012)

Well here's an idea. I live in SE London, my parents live in East Lancashire. Surely it would be possible to cycle between the two? A bit of research later and a few chats with friends for advice meant my route was planned - out of London on the A5 to north of Nuneaton, a quick schlep through the Peak District (remember these words later), round the east of Manchester and into East Lancashire. What could be easier?

I left home at around 11pm and headed for Central London. Due to Jubilee celebrations my normal route was closed but a quick detour via the Swiss Cottage had me on the A5 in no time. Most of this road at this point is urban highway but it soon heads out into the country. It was quite strange to be out at night alone, just the swish of Lelly's wheels and the twin pools of light from the front lights for company. it started raining but I no longer have an issue with the rain, I'm more concerned about the increased risk of a puncture (a regular worry of this ride was that I'd botch a repair in the dark, in the middle of nowhere with no support). I made good time to St Albans and although wet, I was starting to enjoy myself. 

Next stop Milton Keynes. I was starting to feel a little hungry but that was ok, there must be all night garages on the A5. My GPS now decided to chip in with the depressing instruction "Turn left in 15 miles". What? I have nothing to do but pedal for 15 MILES!

Milton Keynes. I quite like the place. It works in a Swiss kind of way. Everything is designed for ease of use including roundabout. None of these funny shaped ones, every MK roundabout has 4 roads at right angles and labelled V or H depending on vertical or horizontal as you look at the map. I was starting to feel very hungry now but still no sign of a shop. Onwards. 

It stopped raining just outside MK and I continued up the A5 towards Nuneaton. I finally got some food at Rugby service at about 4.30. Refreshed I hit Nuneaton on schedule at just after 6am. Half way and on time great!

The ride through Burton on Trent to Ashbourne was largely uneventful but I couldn't help wondering where the peaks were that had given the area it's name. Well they start at Ashbourne and boy do they start. The hills just seem to go up and up. The run down to Buxton was entertaining apart from the stupid woman who overtook and artic truck into my path. The trouble with the downhills though is that you just know you're going to have to climb again and I did. Every village I passed had "in the High Peak" after its name, it was like being in the Himalaya. I eventually got lost at the bottom of a stupidly steep valley. I set the Garmin to route on road and just followed the beeps home. There's not a lot to say about the rest of the journey apart from it hurt a lot. A lot of a lot. I got to my parents' just after 5pm in yet more rain. A hot shower, many, many ham sandwiches and several beers and I was asleep by 8pm. 

Still it was an adventure!

Off to Manchester tonight!

GPS data to follow


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2012)

nice one Mart...I knew (we all knew) you could do it...


----------



## martint235 (10 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> nice one Mart...I knew (we all knew) you could do it...


Thanks. That means a lot but believe me when I left the High Peak I didn't know whether or not I'd make it


----------



## lukesdad (10 Jun 2012)

Hey hey sounds like my sort of ride, well done Martin, what's the next one ?


----------



## martint235 (10 Jun 2012)

I don't know. Davywalnuts is trying to persuade me to ride to Cardiff for the Cardiff - Swansea. We'll see.

Next time I go to Nelson I'm going up the east of the Pennines, sod that Peak District lark.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jun 2012)

It's always a bit humiliating* to know that someone's just completed a ride I couldn't even dream of undertaking - not even as a cycling youth. So, big congratulations and well done!

EDIT - *I meant 'humbling.'


----------



## martint235 (11 Jun 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's always a bit humiliating* to know that someone's just completed a ride I couldn't even dream of undertaking - not even as a cycling youth. So, big congratulations and well done!
> 
> EDIT - *I meant 'humbling.'


 I would just take heart that by being sensible enough not to attempt a ride like this, you don't have to suffer the mental horror that occurs when you find yourself at the bottom of a valley in the Peak District and realise you should have stayed at the top of the ridge!!


----------



## Trickedem (14 Jun 2012)

Well done Martin. An epic ride


----------

